# Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche



## hansneubig (9. Juli 2010)

Grüße die Leser,

es sind offensichtlich die __ Moderlieschen in meinem Teich, die jetzt im Sommer seltsame Geräusche produzieren. Es ist ein sporadisches, schnappendes Geräusch, das diese kleinen Fische an der Wasseroberfläche erzeugen. 

Wie machen die Fischchen das, und warum machen sie das Geräusch?


----------



## danyvet (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

Hallo Hans,

ich hab zwar keine Moderlieschen, aber ich hab gelesen, dass sie hervorragende Mückenjäger sind. Vermutlich schnappen deine nach fliegendem Futter


----------



## Inken (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

Hallo Hans!

Dany hat recht. Sie suchen die Wasseroberfläche nach Mücken ab und springen zu diesem Zweck manchmal auch aus dem Wasser.
Kleine Saubermänner, in Anbetracht der Mückenplage, die da auf uns zukommen soll..


----------



## gecko73 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

oder sie rufen nach hilfe oder nem kühlen bier


----------



## Redlisch (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

Hallo,



Inken schrieb:


> Sie suchen die Wasseroberfläche nach Mücken ab und springen zu diesem Zweck manchmal auch aus dem Wasser.



genau das machen sie bei uns auch, und zwar immer kurz vor Sonnenuntergang.
Dann kann man überall im Teich kleine silberne Fische springen sehen, wenn man die Teichoberfläche sich in dieser Zeit genau anschaut, so wird man bemerken das dort viel Viehzeug dicht über dem Wasser schwirrt.

Axel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

Hallo Hans,
ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal ein kurzes Video gemacht,
in diesem sieht man wie die Moderlieschen kurz vor Sonnenuntergang
nach Insekten springen.
Bei mir machen sie das übrigens Abends und auch am Morgen.
Leider ist die Qualität nicht so berauschend.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=osvTxn7vjdY
lg Markus


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

wow! manche sind ja richtige Springmeister! Nettes Video  danke fürs zeigen!
Ach, ich glaub, ich will doch auch irgendwann Moderlieschen. Aber erst in ein paar Jahren, wenn richtig gaaaanz viiiiele Pflanzen drin sind. Und wehe, die Molchis kommen dann nimmer. Dann __ fliegen sie hochkant wieder raus!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

Hallo Dany,
Ja manche Fische sind richtige Springartisten.
Das ist wirklich jeden Abend aufs neue amüsant.
Öfters landen dann welche auf den Seerosenblättern und darauf zappeln sie dann wie
wild bis sie dann endlich wieder sich ins Wasser retten können.
Angst daß dann deine __ Molche nicht mehr kommen brauchst du (glaube ich) nicht zu haben.
Ich habe andersrum das Problem, daß ich keinen Moderlieschen  Nachwuchs mehr 
im Teich durchbekomme.
Habe deshalb Teile vom Laich ausquartiert.
LG Markus.


----------



## danyvet (21. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

Hallo Markus!

Hast du auch Moderlieschen UND __ Molche nebeneinander im Teich? Wenn ja, warum schreibst du "(glaube ich) ", und wenn ja, wer war zuerst da? Und wenn ja, wie alt ist denn dein Teich?
Zuviele Fragen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

Hallo dany,
nein nicht zu viele Fragen:

* ja ich habe Moderlieschen und __ Molche nebeneinander im Teich
* meinen Teich habe ich letztes Jahr im Frühjahr gebaut (Fertigstellung Mai)
* als Anfangsbesatz wählte ich Moderlieschen die sich letztes Jahr auch sehr
  gut vermehrten. ( 80 Jungfische).
* heuer entdeckte ich dann 3 Molche am Teich.
  Deshalb schrieb ich glaube ich, denn meine Molche kamen ja trotz Moderlieschen.
Was mir heuer nur auffiel, daß kein Moderlieschennachwuchs durchkam.
(siehe anderer ML Thread).
Aber ich hatte auch keinen Molchnachwuchs im Teich.
Jetzt ging ich aber gestern Abends um den Teich und entdeckte in einem separaten
Kübel in dem ich meinen __ Rohrkolben eindämme minimum 4 Molchbabys.
Frag mich nicht warum die da drin sind?
Vielleicht haben die Molche da drin abgelaicht?

LG Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

Hi Dany,
im andern Lischenfred hab ich mich (mal wieder lang und breit  ) auch über die Koexistenz von Molchen und Lieschen ausgelassen. __ Molche haben bei mir 0 Streß mit Lieschen oder meinen andern Fischen.
Anfangs hatte ich Molche nur in einem sich selbstüberlassenen Wasserloch (sollte mal einQuellteich für nen Wasserfall werden) aber da wurde es denen wohl zu eng und sie sind auch reichlich im Fischteich!
Meine Molchpopulation hat sich über 12 ¿ (Ironie) Jahre verhundertfacht! 
Auffallen tun sie nur, wenn sie in Massen mit Laichen beschäftigt sind oder den Grasfroschlaich innerhalb 2 Tagen (!) weggeputzt haben.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die Molche und Fische im Teich hat!


----------



## elkop (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

hallo gemeinde,
ich habe heute früh etwas komisches entdeckt 
im noch schattigen teichlein sah ich ein rosarotes würmchen (__ regenwurm mini) irgendwie hektisch durchs wasser zucken. erst nach längerem beobachten und mit beginnendem sonnenschein sah ich, dass eines meiner vier abgezählten lieschen (ca. 4-5 cm groß) den kleinen wurm im maul hatte, der etwa 2,5 cm lang war, und mit ihm durch den teich schoss. irgendwie hatte ich das gefühl, dass es den wurm nicht runterwürgen konnte und ihn loswerden wollte, was nicht gelang :dumm. später konnte ich die beiden nimmer entdecken und hoffe nun als positiv denkerin, dass lieschen den wurm doch verschlingen konnte.

ich dachte, sowas großes fressen die lieserln gar nicht !?


----------



## danyvet (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen machen seltsame Geräusche*

Hallo Elke, 

ich hab zwar (noch) keine ML, aber nachdem __ Molche ca. genauso groß wie ML sind und ich meine Molche auch schon mal zu zehnt!!! um einen __ Regenwurm rangeln gesehen hab, aber auch schon mal eine Molchin einen ganzen Wurm alleine fressen sehen hab, wird das bei ML genauso sein. Die Molchin, die den Wurm alleine gefressen hat, ist dann ganz unförmig gewesen und sie ist abgesunken als ob sie betrunken wäre  so richtig torkelnd. Aber sie kam auch wieder hoch, also keine Angst, die MLs werden das schon schaffen  Regenwürmer scheinen eine richtige Delikatesse zu sein


----------

